# Tri-Tronics Upland G3 Collars



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

Tri-Tronics Upland G3 transmitter, two beeper collars and recharging cradles. Used, but everything works great. $300.00 or best offer. See the add over on KSL classifieds hunting for photo. Call 801-573-4710


----------

